# My transistor & diode test station



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

I dusted off my old Heathkit Curve Tracer and hooked it up to a USB Digital Oscilloscope.
Chinese Transistor Tester - $18
Refurbed Lenovo laptop - $160
LabNation USB DSO - $220
HeathKit IT-1121 Curve Tracer - $55 (in 1974)
Finally being able to test and sort all of my transistors and diodes - priceless 

The red X-Y plot on the screen is the transistor Ic vs Vce & Ib family of curves.  I have a 2N1308 in the tester.  Pay no attention to all of the crap in the background.


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 2, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I dusted off my old Heathkit Curve Tracer and hooked it up to a USB Digital Oscilloscope.
> Chinese Transistor Tester - $18
> Refurbed Lenovo laptop - $160
> LabNation USB DSO - $220
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 3, 2019)

Look s very cool !

Knobs , buttons and switches let me play with that Heathkit...that thing was build when things were built to last !

I bet it come with a thick manual back in the day....

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

Yup.  I actually found a scan of the manual online.  All 107 pages.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 3, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yup.  I actually found a scan of the manual online.  All 107 pages.



That’s awesome !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 4, 2019)

Came in handy when I had to get it working again.  I'm already planning a mod for it, are you surprised?  The one thing it can't do is test MOSFETs, but a DPDT toggle switch will fix that.


----------

